# Good read....



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

NIce article on history of america flyer.My 5204W set with 315 is pictured....American Flyer Trains


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I noticed that 5204W set has a Tuscan painted 633 reefer, very hard to find one in that condition. Nice.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have several 633's but no tuscan to complete my set.I'm always missing something,lol!!!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks like I must have missed some important reading. Can somebody help me out? A person can never have too much information on American Flyer since there is so much not known but something new seems to eventually turn up. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

What important reading did you miss? The article Flyguy linked is worth reading. 
The Dennis Bagby set pictured on p55 of Deger's Volume III also has a 633 reefer rather than the 633 boxcar.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> What important reading did you miss? The article Flyguy linked is worth reading.
> The Dennis Bagby set pictured on p55 of Deger's Volume III also has a 633 reefer rather than the 633 boxcar.


I was referring to the article that mopac and you talked about because I saw no link to the article....at first. After I posted my question I went back to the post from flyguy55 and noticed that at the end of his sentence there were the words "American Flyer Trains" which don't show up as being a link on my screen. Still doesn't. When I clicked on it anyway it was a link after all. Don't know why those words didn't show up with a different print color as links always have. That was a very interesting read. 

Kenny


----------

